# Meet Stella



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Yesterday, Stella, formerly known as Purple girl made her way home. She got a baby wipe bath twice already as a car ride was not her favorite yesterday. Poor gal. But safe to report she handled today’s ride like a champion. Shes trying very hard to snuggle up to my 12.5 yo Labrador, who had a golden companion for almost 11 years, but just isn’t too sure of this little fur baby yet. At least Holly has stopped barking at Stella and she leaves the room when she tries to go underneath her. Time is all I say! 

She’s a special gal as her birthday is the exact same day as my golden we lost in April. 

We are trying to decide a registered name for her. She was part of the Freedom litter. We would like to use Estella in her registered name because it means Star. Any way to creatively tie them together? Her breeder name is Infinite, so that has to be included. 

Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a cutie. Enjoy that fuzzy girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on sweet little Stella, she's adorable. 
Sorry to hear her journey home was rough for her. 

Give Holly some time, losing her buddy and now Stella joining your family is an adjustment for her too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just love the name Stella<:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome home Stella . The pictures are so sweet. I’m sure Holly will come around and they’ll be BFFs


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you. 

I’m sure they will be fine. Holly is already leaps and bounds ahead with Stella than she was with my uncle’s puppy three years ago. She walked backwards for two days. ?

Thanks for the name like! No one could agree on a name and it was the only one when mentioned that everyone agreed! It sounds a bit of a nod to our last golden (Ella) who she shares a bday with!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

She's a beautiful puppy. Congratulations. How about Infinity's Star-Spangled Girl for a registration name?


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Infinite’s Estella North to Freedom

Recalls how the Underground Railroad followed the North Star when traveling at night to escape slavery and find freedom in the northern states.

Beautiful pup. Have fun!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

If you wanted to keep it French:

Infinite’s Estella du Nord to Freedom
Infinite’s Estella du Nord a la Liberte


I prefer Infinite’s Estella North to Freedom.

Infinite’s North Star to Freedom
Infinite’s Polaris Estella to Freedom
Infinite’s Estella Polaris to Freedom


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you for registration name ideas. 

She was out at 10 pm, fell asleep, put her in kennel and she is resting. Will see how long until she cries to potty. This morning it was 4 am but back to sleep until 7:15.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We’re doing pretty good so far. She seems to fall asleep around 9:45 pm and around 10 I put her in the crate- no fuss whatsoever. She slept like a rock until 6:15 yesterday. Today she slept until 6:45. She met 12 new people yesterday and finally met a dog (only other one is my other lab who just stands there barking at me) that actually wanted to be near her and “play.” Go figure it was my aunt and uncle’s 6 lb Yorkie!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful new pup, she's gorgeous!.


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

*Stella's Freedom litter-mate and brother Hobbes says hello!*


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Was Hobbes formerly known as blue boy?! Such a cutie. I think his clone was Yellow girl but I see a bit of Stella in his face too.


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Was Hobbes formerly known as blue boy?! Such a cutie. I think his clone was Yellow girl but I see a bit of Stella in his face too.


No, he was Blue/Red boy. But they had very similar temperaments! They were all such a cute group


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stella is so cute, great to hear she's doing so well. 

*bluex*, Congratulations on Hobbs, he's adorable.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

bluex said:


> Jmcarp83 said:
> 
> 
> > Was Hobbes formerly known as blue boy?! Such a cutie. I think his clone was Yellow girl but I see a bit of Stella in his face too.
> ...


Awe! He was so cute the day I visited the weekend before I picked up Stella. All the rest were huddled together and he sat on the one side of the fence alone just staring out into the grass. 

Stella is craving attention from my other dog, but she’s just not having it. Hopefully she’ll eventually accept Stella but right now she’s just not interested. And Stella has kind of stayed back!


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Stella is so cute, great to hear she's doing so well.
> 
> *bluex*, Congratulations on Hobbs, he's adorable.


Thank you!



Jmcarp83 said:


> Awe! He was so cute the day I visited the weekend before I picked up Stella. All the rest were huddled together and he sat on the one side of the fence alone just staring out into the grass.
> 
> Stella is craving attention from my other dog, but she’s just not having it. Hopefully she’ll eventually accept Stella but right now she’s just not interested. And Stella has kind of stayed back!


She's probably just taking it all in, in her own good time...assessing Stella  Yes, Hobbes is an outgoing little pup that sort of marches to his own beat. Strong willed! He loves to have company and is super playful and yet is also quite happy to spend time on his own. In the pic above, you can see he's sitting on top of an AC vent. He's decided that *this* is his spot and that there is nothing better than cold air being blown into your underside :laugh:


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

bluex said:


> CAROLINA MOM said:
> 
> 
> > Stella is so cute, great to hear she's doing so well.
> ...


Stella just went through the “I’m going to attempt to put my mouth around everything to fight sleep” moment and then plopped herself in front of a fan. How was he as a car Traveler?


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

She is a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Stella just went through the “I’m going to attempt to put my mouth around everything to fight sleep” moment and then plopped herself in front of a fan. How was he as a car Traveler?




He literally slept the entire 4 1/2 hour car ride home. Well, except for 2 turnpike stops where he did his business. But once back in the car he went right back to sleep. 

He’s super high energy and then super hard crash . He’s back on the ac vent sleeping as I type this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

bluex said:


> Jmcarp83 said:
> 
> 
> > Stella just went through the “I’m going to attempt to put my mouth around everything to fight sleep” moment and then plopped herself in front of a fan. How was he as a car Traveler?
> ...


We had about 4 hours on the turnpike and thankfully once we got on the turnpike the throwing up/upset stomach stopped. I think she had a bit of the uneasiness of being alone and car sickness. She weighed 7.8 lbs as of last Monday! She’s a go hard (as she currently pulls her bed out of the kennel and her toys) and then crashes hard. Tonight she is the little engine that could! Lol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Olympia said:


> She is a beautiful little girl!!


Thank you.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Her 7 week weight was 7.8 lbs and on Friday she weighed 9.2 lbs. She’s very curious, still trying to play w/ my other dog, who I believe still hopes Stella will be going elsewhere. ? She’s decided that a decorative tree I have is worth trying to remove things from. Puppy life! She’s darkening in some spots but still very light. I’m pretty sure she’ll be lighter than my last golden, who I included a photo of (exact same age/week since they have the same birthday.


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Wonderful to hear about Hobbes’ sister Stella! Seems like she’s doing wonderful. 

Hobbes is at 13.2 lbs, and really developing a personality. It’s been raining non stop pretty much for days and all he wants to do is go outside in the downpours so he can roll around in it. It’s been making house training difficult, because we think his whines to go out are because he has to “go” (sometimes they are) but mostly it’s just because he wants to roll in the mud ?. So training has been difficult that way with 20 minute outings in the rain lol 

He’s also a serial stair climber. I don’t want him to at this age, but he’s fast and I need to be on him every second 

Puppy training starts next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redmoon (Feb 4, 2010)

bluex said:


> He literally slept the entire 4 1/2 hour car ride home. Well, except for 2 turnpike stops where he did his business. But once back in the car he went right back to sleep.
> 
> He’s super high energy and then super hard crash . He’s back on the ac vent sleeping as I type this.
> 
> My 15 week old sleeps on the AC vent to


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

bluex said:


> Wonderful to hear about Hobbes’ sister Stella! Seems like she’s doing wonderful.
> 
> Hobbes is at 13.2 lbs, and really developing a personality. It’s been raining non stop pretty much for days and all he wants to do is go outside in the downpours so he can roll around in it. It’s been making house training difficult, because we think his whines to go out are because he has to “go” (sometimes they are) but mostly it’s just because he wants to roll in the mud ?. So training has been difficult that way with 20 minute outings in the rain lol
> 
> ...


Stella and Hobbes are total opposites. She’s great about whining to go outside (no barks yet...I’m hoping it stays that way because I have one to bark for her!) but she despises the rain. I have to pick her up because she plants herself down. We’ve been non-stop rain too- she got a bath yesterday because she rolled in a mud puddle! 

She climbed some stairs yesterday (3) but she freaked out when she put her paw out over the stair on accident. So she will go up stairs, but descending is another story. I’m not sure at what point they say they redevelop fears...so I don’t know at what point I should be starting to encourage her down the stairs. 

Sounds like Hobbes is growing great! Puppy training for Stella starts first week of October. She’s started mastering the sit to be fed. Lol.


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Stella and Hobbes are total opposites. She’s great about whining to go outside (no barks yet...I’m hoping it stays that way because I have one to bark for her!) but she despises the rain. I have to pick her up because she plants herself down. We’ve been non-stop rain too- she got a bath yesterday because she rolled in a mud puddle!
> 
> She climbed some stairs yesterday (3) but she freaked out when she put her paw out over the stair on accident. So she will go up stairs, but descending is another story. I’m not sure at what point they say they redevelop fears...so I don’t know at what point I should be starting to encourage her down the stairs.
> 
> Sounds like Hobbes is growing great! Puppy training for Stella starts first week of October. She’s started mastering the sit to be fed. Lol.


Yes, lol, the whole "sit to be fed" thing is working just fine....he'll do that. He's a fun little terror that needs multiple baths during this weather because he stretches himself out and then slithers around in the rain almost like a snake, with his snout deep in the grass and then rolls over and over back and forth. I keep reminding myself that he's just a baby that suddenly has realized the world is within his jaws reach and *everything* is a potential source of amusement. He will bark from time to time...very rarely. Only when he feels we're not taking seriously his desperate need to get at something. He is growing well and loves his fat baby belly rubbed before he suddenly gets up and dashes around the house like a lunatic lol.

I definitely want to hear more about how Stella progresses.....wish I knew more about their other litter-mates too 

Dirty boy below


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Oh my goodness! He’s growing!!! Stella is so tiny that I keep thinking when I take her to the vet they’ll be like, “way underfed!” But I’m going with what she said to feed and I trust her!!! 

I hope to hear more updates too. Plan with Stella is eventually work towards therapy dog certification, so the no barking yet or the little growl is good. She’s been a great crate sleeper since night 1. Is Hobbes in a crate? 

Stella is totally captivated by male voices. She will stop whatever she’s doing when she hears a male voice, sit, and intently stare and listen. So far Jason Bateman in Ozark gets the best reception! Lol


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Oh my goodness! He’s growing!!! Stella is so tiny that I keep thinking when I take her to the vet they’ll be like, “way underfed!” But I’m going with what she said to feed and I trust her!!!
> 
> I hope to hear more updates too. Plan with Stella is eventually work towards therapy dog certification, so the no barking yet or the little growl is good. She’s been a great crate sleeper since night 1. Is Hobbes in a crate?
> 
> Stella is totally captivated by male voices. She will stop whatever she’s doing when she hears a male voice, sit, and intently stare and listen. So far Jason Bateman in Ozark gets the best reception! Lol


Yes, Hobbes loves his crate and spends time in the puppy pen in the family room when we can't keep an eye on him 100% of the time (and that is needed!). But he sleeps soundly in his crate at night. Even if he wakes up he just sits there quietly until he falls back asleep. But once he hears people up he makes it known it's time for him to go out and play  Hobbes doesn't really react to people's voices in any particular way, but he loves my wife. I'm pretty sure he thinks she is Sheri! When she walks into the room, his little tail goes nuts and he whimpers out of excitement.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

bluex said:


> Yes, Hobbes loves his crate and spends time in the puppy pen in the family room when we can't keep an eye on him 100% of the time (and that is needed!). But he sleeps soundly in his crate at night. Even if he wakes up he just sits there quietly until he falls back asleep. But once he hears people up he makes it known it's time for him to go out and play <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> Hobbes doesn't really react to people's voices in any particular way, but he loves my wife. I'm pretty sure he thinks she is Sheri! When she walks into the room, his little tail goes nuts and he whimpers out of excitement.


I remember my last golden waking up numerous times during the night. I don’t know how Sheri did it but so far Stella too is a rockstar sleeper. She’s been sleeping from 10 until 7-7:15 since Saturday. Stella really likes to be held and I’m worried that when she’s a 60 lb grown dog she’ll expect to be carried like a Yorkie. ? 

Funny how he reacts to your wife! 

Today she’s been super bitey. Looks at you, sits, and then just bites your leg. ? Like a sneak attack. Gotta love the “here’s a toy. Bite this instead of me!”


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I remember my last golden waking up numerous times during the night. I don’t know how Sheri did it but so far Stella too is a rockstar sleeper. She’s been sleeping from 10 until 7-7:15 since Saturday. Stella really likes to be held and I’m worried that when she’s a 60 lb grown dog she’ll expect to be carried like a Yorkie. ?
> 
> Funny how he reacts to your wife!
> 
> Today she’s been super bitey. Looks at you, sits, and then just bites your leg. ? Like a sneak attack. Gotta love the “here’s a toy. Bite this instead of me!”




Hobbes is being super bitey right now too, as I type this....all feet and arms are in open season. Trying to redirect!

It’s great how they both sleep so great. At least that bullet was dodged lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Can’t believe tomorrow they’re 11 weeks old! Stella likes to be held and carried. I’m not sure she understands she’s a golden retriever lol. Puppy class starts October 13. She discovered tug of war this week and thinks her leash is part of it. We have to stop what we are doing to redirect and reset lol. She’s very good about sit and come 65% of the time. She discovered grass last evening- that if you pull it, it will break off. Made a decision we won’t be teaching paw/shake because of the end goal of therapy dog. Don’t want her to try with someone and then scratch thin skin.


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Can’t believe tomorrow they’re 11 weeks old! Stella likes to be held and carried. I’m not sure she understands she’s a golden retriever lol. Puppy class starts October 13. She discovered tug of war this week and thinks her leash is part of it. We have to stop what we are doing to redirect and reset lol. She’s very good about sit and come 65% of the time. She discovered grass last evening- that if you pull it, it will break off. Made a decision we won’t be teaching paw/shake because of the end goal of therapy dog. Don’t want her to try with someone and then scratch thin skin.


Stella is adorable  So, in contrast to her litter-mate, Hobbes is doing sort of differently lol.

11 weeks and he was at 17.4 lbs on Saturday, and has begun to shed a bit of his puppy fur and his color is changing from arctic fox white to much more golden. Hobbes *tolerates* being held and carried, but not for very long. That "tug of war" thing with the leash has been an ongoing battle/game since the day we brought him home, but I make sure that I "win" with that, and never let him lead me on walks. Everyone else though....lol.

Hobbes is good about sit...when he's properly motivated to. That usually means a treat or if he wants to play ball. If there is no motivation, he won't. He will fetch a ball and bring it back to me, but the "let go" part we are working on. He mostly then views that as a tug of war game. So he sits, then I throw the ball, he gets it, brings it back and then *mostly* holds on to it. Occasionally, he will release it if he's really in the mood to chase it again. Sounds like Stella is a bit further along the line with the training game, but that's not surprising to me (I always found girl dogs to be a bit more attentive early on...just my experience).

I'm surprised Stella only discovered grass last evening! This has been a "thing" with Hobbes at about 9 weeks on! Hobbes is NOT food motivated. Super high-value treats he loves and will go crazy over (Starbucks Puppacino for instance, or the peanut butter Kong filler), but his kibble he mostly sniffs and ignores before he'll make his way around again and maybe eat 1/3 of it. Just takes him a long while. However, in the yard.....everything goes! He eats weeds, all sorts of trees, chews on the roots of trees.....and a favorite (which I need to make a video of) is he will run around the yard at full speed, spot a try and do a "fly by" in which as he passes the tree he leaps into the air (at full speed) and grabs a branch of a small tree or shrub with his mouth, rip it off and continue running off with it.

He found a not too inexpensive Hinoki Cypress tree that has fragrant foliage that he loves to hit "on the fly" and just sit down and eat. Not to mention, burrow under and just dig all the mulch out.

Oh yes, he loves to eat mulch too! And mud! If those other distractions aren't enough, he's happy to just burrow his snout into the grass and pull up clumps of dirt and grass and just eat. He also has found this waterfall landscaping we have in the yard and loves to go up to the top of it and drink away. Occasionally this can cause a slip *into* the water and damage to the waterfall itself :roflmao:

All of these items of exploration are located all throughout the yard and whenever I attempt to correct one thing (I can't just let him eat away at trees and plants that will cause him distress forever) he views it as a game and BOLTS off to the next thing. By the time I get there, he's off again! He's being a crazy boy pup and i'm trying to balance letting him explore his world and NOT tear it apart or get himself sick. When he's in this mode, he absolutely ignores "COME!" No value to him in that just yet. His puppy class should begin in October, as the one he was going to do starting last Wednesday, he didn't have enough vaccinations yet for them to take him.

Oh, and biting! Yes, this is a big thing. Trying to distract him constantly and there are some family members he attempts to be a bit more biting playful more than others (like my smaller 12 year old daughter). He doesn't do it to me quite as much. I'll get down to his level and give a little low growl and a "No bite!" when he does and he looks at me, stops the biting and backs up a bit. I guess i'm Alpha to him now (but reluctantly).

It's funny about how Stella and Hobbes, while brother and sister, have such different and distinct personalities it seems!


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh and one more thing: He loves to chew on boulders. You know, big slabs of rock. Just grind his teeth against them, creating a sound much like fingernails on a chalkboard only more grinding. LOL.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

bluex said:


> Jmcarp83 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t believe tomorrow they’re 11 weeks old! Stella likes to be held and carried. I’m not sure she understands she’s a golden retriever lol. Puppy class starts October 13. She discovered tug of war this week and thinks her leash is part of it. We have to stop what we are doing to redirect and reset lol. She’s very good about sit and come 65% of the time. She discovered grass last evening- that if you pull it, it will break off. Made a decision we won’t be teaching paw/shake because of the end goal of therapy dog. Don’t want her to try with someone and then scratch thin skin.
> ...


Stella is pretty good about not biting if you aren’t on her level. When I’m on her level...I become a chew toy. A loud cry stops her with a no. I will give her something else but she still cannot focus on the toy. But then two minutes later...my inner thigh has shark teeth around it. She thinks a sweater/cardigan is meant to be pulled by her.

And her newest thing is suddenly ending up in your lap unexpectedly. I also found her sitting on the recliner this morning like she was waiting to be served breakfast. 

Grass clumps, mulch, and the two times she decided to pick up poop (I was horrified and am hoping this is not something she’s going to do again!!!!!!!!) seem to be an outdoor extravaganza. She’s been very good about walking naturally by my side this weekend. The leash game I think has been heightened by the sweater game. 

She found my labs ears this weekend and will not allow her to rest without licking them. I guess they’ve become friends- only took 3 weeks. 

She’s definitely one of the thirstier dogs I’ve had. I thought my last Golden was a water drinker but If Stella could live in her water dish- she would do it.

She definitely needs puppy class though! She’s only frequently exposed to my dog. She met my friend’s cat this past week and that went about as horribly as one might imagine. She was interested- the cat was ready to kill. Now she did see a kitten at Petco behind the class while she was in the cart and both were intrigued. 

She seems SO small so I’ve avoided putting her around a lot of big dogs I know are vaccinated. I’m glad to hear Hobbes is around 17 lbs. someone made me feel like I wasn’t feeding her because she’s “only 14.2 lbs.” I think there will be a growth spurt this week! 

Her coloring is turning golden in some areas but her ears aren’t too dark. I looked at pics of Caleb’s dad on K9 data and think she might look like him! 

Hobbes and Stella sound a little bit more related after my weekend update ?


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Great update!

Hobbes has no interest in climbing up onto furniture at all. If we try to put him on it, he jumps off!

He loves other dogs and children. Usually the other dogs are very excitable, jumping around like crazy to see Hobbes, and Hobbes gives a little whine and tries to pull the leash towards them, but then usually just sits down and stares. Larger dogs intrigue but intimidate him and he stays back a little awhile. Our neighbors, 2 doors down, have a rescue beagle/chihuahua mix (omg, I can't even imagine what kind of energy that dog has) that literally loses his mind when he sees Hobbes...hopping into the air, yelping ect. That's too much for Hobbes. He stops the walk, but just to sit and watch him curiously.

We had Hobbes in the backyard the other night and from somewhere in the neighborhood a dog yelped in pain. It was loud and piercing and Hobbes immediately got upset at it, staring in that direction and began to whimper. He moved back to my side and was shivering. Curious what he thought.

Hobbes also loves his water dish and would drink all day if he could. For the food "not motivated" issue (even though he's gaining weight at a good clip), she suggested we give mix in some plain yogurt and that seemed to do the trick. He wolfed it down in short order.

By the way, love the pic.....my son took a picture of Hobbes laying down attempting to gnaw on an Eagles football during the game


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I haven’t had her around other dogs so the trip to the vet on Thursday will be the tell tale. She does kind of do a “sit back” and watch thing for people. Very good riding in the shopping cart when we’ve had her places. She sits and stares at cars very patiently. They distract her tremendously actually- especially if she has to potty! 

Perhaps Hobbes could sense the distress! He only had 10 siblings! Lol. 

Stella has no problem eating her food but no interest in treats or people food. I suspect Stella will probably be a very lean female. Her head looks so tiny compared to her body right now! Legs are growing but the same head seems tiny! Lol 

The eagles jersey lasts about 2 mins because she’s still too small for it!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

She turned 13 weeks last weekend. She starts KPT on Saturday. Enjoying her immensely.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG, how sweet are you, Stella!!!!!:x:x


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Neeko13 said:


> OMG, how sweet are you, Stella!!!!!/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_kiss.png/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_kiss.png


Thank you! She is a sweetheart. A pretty chill girl puppy too. Has her zoomie moments but otherwise pretty calm.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella and her littermates are now 16 weeks. She weighed in on Friday at 26 pounds! She had her first “away from home” sleepover at my friend’s house with me (and a different crate to sleep in!) She did so well. She also played hard with 7 kids in the range of 6-13 all night last night and some this morning. She was exhausted! No kids cried from puppy play either lol

Today she had a “reunion” with three of her sisters and one of her brothers at the breeder’s house! Such fun seeing how much they’ve grown yet how similar they all look.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella will be 6 months January 7. She’s a bundle of fun. She finished S.T.A.R puppy December 1. She will start basic obedience January 7 and Rally I probably in February. Goal is in the spring to try for Canine Good Citizen. Her star puppy person feels she is ready but I don’t want to try this early. She’s very in tune with feelings and people. She went to a house party last weekend and handled herself beautifully with other dogs, lots of people, and noises/weird situations. She had her holiday groom today and the groomer said she did amazing again for a puppy.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Just dropping in to say we are at 7.5 months. Time has flown by. She’s currently sitting in front of the bay window watching the buzzards fly in circles across the street. Baby bird dog for sure (mom has her JH title). 

We are currently in training classes 3x a week. She’s doing SO well. She’s doing great in Rally especially! She’s developed a bark at us when she wants to play. She really wants a dog to play with her but our 13 yo lab stopped playing probably 2 years ago. 

Going to to CGC classes and testing in a few weeks. Fingers crossed!

Trying to add photos but the forum look changed and I can’t do it now! Hmm


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Some pics ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stella's a pretty girl........ great pictures.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We are coming in to 10 months old on Tuesday. Hard to believe it’s been this long- seems to have flown by. We have our first rally trial Tuesday and test for Canine Good Citizen Community and Tricks on Wednesday morning. I’m headed on a two week trip abroad that evening- going to miss this gal so much. ? some pics from today- she’s the most serious face.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Benvenuto Piccola Stellina!!! You are still a small star, Stellina. Wish you the brightest light0

Brilla brilla la stellina
Su nel cielo piccolina,
Brilla brilla sopra noi
Mi domando tu chi sei,

Brilla brilla la stellina
Su nel cielo piccolina.
Quando il sole è tramontato
Niente più luminoso:x:x:x


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella dice grazie ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Well, we move into another forum today! Baby Puppy aka nickname forever turns 1 tomorrow. She completed Canine Good Citizen at 7 months, Canine Good Citizen Community/Tricks Dog Novice at 9 months and finished her Rally Novice title at 11 months! WooHoo! So proud of the dog she has become. She’s tackling her first two intermediate trials next weekend. She’s everything we could have asked for and more.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Here’s some photos of her. One with my lab, one with her dad, some outdoor time and one from her pre-birthday celebration.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, my favorites are of her and Holly cuddling-so cute, and the one with her b'day cake. 

She's a pretty girl, when is her b'day?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

What a pretty girl, Happy birthday!!

Good to see both dogs snuggling.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a sweet face !!!! May her journey be a healthy well worn path of love and happiness.....And lots of doggie treats. 

dlm ny country


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, my favorites are of her and Molly cuddling-so cute, and the one with her b'day cake.
> 
> She's a pretty girl, when is her b'day?


Her birthday is today. We got an in between groom bath, had some “cupcake” cookies and a puppucino.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

IrisBramble said:


> What a pretty girl, Happy birthday!!
> 
> Good to see both dogs snuggling.


Me too! The first three weeks she was unable to get anywhere near Holly! We’ve come a long way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Her birthday is today. We got an in between groom bath, had some “cupcake” cookies and a puppucino.


Happy 1st Birthday Stella!

Oops, didn't mean to call Holly Molly-sorry about that.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

she's so cute and I love the pink bow.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Jmcarp83 said:
> 
> 
> > Her birthday is today. We got an in between groom bath, had some “cupcake” cookies and a puppucino.
> ...


No worries- she’s been called many dog names. Lol. 

Thank you all. We partied hard today lol.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 1st Birthday Stella  !!! Sounds like you had a great day!


----------

